# Cuppa Joe



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Another batch of pictures for Harry. Been reading a little bit about PR casting and saw some coffee bean blanks sold around the web and also over at International Association of Penturners - Powered by vBulletin. Decided to give it a try. Not bad, this is the second try. The first blank exploded :fie:, I think the problem was insufficient epoxy on the tube. This time around I did two things different in gluing. First I soaked the inside of the blank with some thin CA. Second, I used Gorilla Glue, a polyurethane glue, instead of epoxy. I've had the best luck gluing blanks with Gorilla Glue.:yes4:

Blank was trimmed extra long because to accommodate chip-out during the drilling. Some minor chipout, but not as bad as I expected. Not shown, I soaked the ends of the blank in thin CA and touched it up with the end-mill one more time before starting to turn.

1" skew for all the turning. Got it down about 2/3 of the way then started soaking it with thin CA. Gotta love the $1 store and their big packs of thin CA tubes. Went through 4 of them. Long run it would probably be cheaper to buy a bottle but this was more convenient. 

CA, accelerant, skew, CA, accelerant, skew down to my final size. Then alternated between CA, accelerant and 400 grit wet/dry for a few times. Then CA, accelerant and 600, then on to 1500 and plastic polish. Other than a few places near the ends that look like hazed CA (it isn't, they are beans that shattered and got filled in with sanding dust) it looks pretty good. :dance3::dance3:

Plenty more of the blanks to cut up. Now I smell like plastic and coffee. Weird combination. :wacko:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a perfect result Rob, a most unusual but interesting idea, and the photo shoot, exactly the sort I've been pushing for since becoming a member of the forum. You didn't mention the front part of the pen, some details will be helpful.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

If by "front part" you mean the black portion, that is supplied in the kit. This was made from a Wall Street II kit from Woodcraft. Also known as the Gatsby, Monet' and Sierra. Uses a single 21/64 tube.

Berea Hardwoods sells them as the Sierra (and some variations). One Austrialian importer is http://www.addictivepenkits.com.au/store.php?cPath=1_16 but of course I have no idea as to their reputation. Berea Hardwoods is a good supplier however. The Wallstreet II sold by Woodcraft is the same pen and Woodcraft also has some of the Sierra Eligant Beauty styles but not all of them (I think). They also appear in the catalog as Wallstreet II. PennState (PSI) has the Gatsby. And I have some kits from Wood-N-Whimsies they call the Monet' that is once again, the same basic kit. Fit and finish vary as to plating types of course.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking pen Rob. Can you take the pen and put it in a cup of hot water and make a cup of coffee?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Doc -

Don't know if that would work (probably taste about like the stuff from the gas station) but it does SMELL like roast coffee beans...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Rob. You could call it the Holstein.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pen, you guys sure get original in your pen making.


----------

